# Advice needed: ADV



## SarChasm (13/6/17)

Hi all

New to forum (and vaping) so not sure if this thread is in the correct section. If not, my apologies upfront and if a mod can move it please.

Seeing as how June is free delivery on AllDayVapes, I'm considering ordering some the following:
- Strawberry Yoghurt Panna Cotta
- Cherry Parfait

Can anyone maybe offer some feedback on these please?
I know @Stosta said the Cherry Parfait was pretty good, don't remember anything on the Strawberry Panna Cotta in the same thread.

Thanks in advance.
SarChasm


----------



## Andre (13/6/17)

Some reviews here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (13/6/17)

Hi @SarChasm , 

There are a lot of juices available from them that I have yet to try but still sound amazing.

Just a heads up on the Cherry Parfait, it does have a big throat hit (or did when I tried it, feel free to PM @YeOldeOke about it as he can't talk about his products in this subforum) which a lot of people don't enjoy.

Not sure if you're a fan of cool vapes, but if you are, definitely try Chilled Grape and Chilled Red Berries, they are amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm (13/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Hi @SarChasm ,
> 
> There are a lot of juices available from them that I have yet to try but still sound amazing.
> 
> ...



Hey man

Does the hit not go away after steeping?
If not, then I'll probably avoid.


----------



## Stosta (13/6/17)

SarChasm said:


> Hey man
> 
> Does the hit not go away after steeping?
> If not, then I'll probably avoid.


It was a little reduced but if I remember rightly mine didn't really last long enough to find out because I enjoy a throat hit in my juices.

Oh and to help on your original question, definitely try the Strawberry one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

